# What martial art would a Jedi/Sith take?  (for fun discussion)



## punisher73 (Apr 21, 2020)

As the title suggests,  what martial art style do you think a Jedi/Sith would train in?  Obviously, this is supposed to be a fun discussion on real martial arts in the fictional Star Wars universe.  Try to apply the arts movements and strategies to the jedi/sith concept.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Apr 21, 2020)

IRL or in lore?       Because they have their own styles they take in lore.

IRL, i am obviously going to cite some form of weapon based one that is also complete to include unarmed fighting.         I dont precisely want to cite one particual one as old naming convetion is pretty much the style is what ever there name is system.    And along with that i dont have a  encylopedic knowledge of all of these.   


Addendum: im not entirely sure of if its IRL or in lore, so struck through the query.


----------



## Steve (Apr 21, 2020)

Something with a legit no-touch knockout.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 21, 2020)

Ludosport.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

From what I recall Qui-gon's name is based on the chinese term qi'gong. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## granfire (Apr 24, 2020)

Kendo...
NO touch Aikido


----------



## skribs (Apr 26, 2020)

I would argue the 7 lightsaber forms (really 9, since two of them have variants) are their martial arts.

Form I - Shii-Cho - is the basic form, and was modelled around Kendo.
Form II - Makashi - uses a lot more linear motions and efficient movements, and is modelled around fencing.
Form III - Soresu - is the defensive form, built largely around the circular flourishes (called "orbits" in lightsaber clubs)
Form IV - Ataru - is a form which relies on using the Force to enhance the physical abilities of the fighter.  (No real-world allegory, since we can't use the Force, but tricking and parkour come closest)
Form V - Shien - a form built around redirecting power, such as parry and counter attack, or reflecting blaster bolts.  A good allegory would be Kung Fu
Form V - Djem-So - a form built around overpowering your opponent by battering their defenses out of the way.  Any art that uses hard blocks would be a good fit here.
Form VI - Niman - is sort of a catch-all form that includes a lot of Force techniques, as well as dual-wielding and double-bladed.  MMA or JKD would be good fits here.  Maybe Wushu, which I understand is an amalgam of a lot of different styles of Kung Fu.
Form VII - Juyo - is a form that draws pretty much on the Dark Side.  So whatever @Buka trains would fit here very well.
Form VII - Vaapaad - is a form which balances the Dark and the Light sides.  Whatever @gpseymour trains would fit well here.
Kidding aside, I think there are a couple of things that go into this.  We can look at it if someone were to apply Jedi or Sith philosophies to choosing a martial art, vs. if someone with force powers were choosing a martial art.

Jedi - Tai Chi or Aikido.  Find the harmony, use that against your opponent.
Sith - Sith would probably go for street fighting.  MMA without the rules.  If you die or get injured, it means you weren't worthy enough to be a Sith.
Using the Force - I don't know that there is a martial art that would really fit here.  The Force itself would give the ability to anticipate attacks and to physically out-speed your opponent.  I honestly think arts that will keep you from getting grabbed or which focus on footwork will be great bets.  Boxing, Taekwondo, Bagua, and Hapkido/Aikido are strong considerations for me.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> As the title suggests,  what martial art style do you think a Jedi/Sith would train in?  Obviously, this is supposed to be a fun discussion on real martial arts in the fictional Star Wars universe.  Try to apply the arts movements and strategies to the jedi/sith concept.


Sith most likely would be trained under Bruce Lee, or JKD. Their ideology stresses expressing emotion and using it as a tool, just like Bruce Lee enphasised on “emotional content”.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> As the title suggests,  what martial art style do you think a Jedi/Sith would train in?  Obviously, this is supposed to be a fun discussion on real martial arts in the fictional Star Wars universe.  Try to apply the arts movements and strategies to the jedi/sith concept.



Yiquan/Dachengquan....absolutely no doubt about it


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 15, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> As the title suggests,  what martial art style do you think a Jedi/Sith would train in?  Obviously, this is supposed to be a fun discussion on real martial arts in the fictional Star Wars universe.  Try to apply the arts movements and strategies to the jedi/sith concept.


I would say they would both take up kendo and fencing although their approach to the arts would differ.

BTW David Prowse who played Darth Vader was a fencer in real life.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 15, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Sith most likely would be trained under Bruce Lee, or JKD. Their ideology stresses expressing emotion and using it as a tool, just like Bruce Lee enphasised on “emotional content”.


I would say the Sith would be more likely to train under the fictional John Kreese of Cobra Kai while the Jedi would train in Miyagido.


----------



## Steve (May 15, 2020)

Sith are the ninja.  Jedi are the samurai.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 15, 2020)

Steve said:


> Sith are the ninja.  Jedi are the samurai.



But you can see Sith...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 15, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> But you can see Sith...


Only the bad ones. That's why people think there are only two in the galaxy.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 15, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Only the bad ones. That's why people think there are only two in the galaxy.



Oh no, there are more. They've still never officially acknowledged what every rational thinker knows.
The real Sith lord is Darth Darth Binks.


----------



## Steve (May 15, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Oh no, there are more. They've still never officially acknowledged what every rational thinker knows.
> The real Sith lord is Darth Darth Binks.
> View attachment 22845


Frightening.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 16, 2020)

Steve said:


> Frightening.



Allllll yousa people gonna die, betcha betcha.....


----------



## JP3 (May 16, 2020)

I can only do this from the negative... It's almost certainly not going to be either BJJ or TKD.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> As the title suggests,  what martial art style do you think a Jedi/Sith would train in?  Obviously, this is supposed to be a fun discussion on real martial arts in the fictional Star Wars universe.  Try to apply the arts movements and strategies to the jedi/sith concept.


A Jedi would take an art such as Miyagi-do which was based on the real art of Goju Ryu so Im thinking a Jedi would do Roju Ryu.
A Sith would take an art such as Cobra Kai which I believe is based on Tang Soo Do.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 4, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Only the bad ones. That's why people think there are only two in the galaxy.



That's intentional due to the inverse ninja law. They are more dangerous when there is less of them.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Most likely Kendo Karate


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

The Sith might use Taiji


----------



## Anarax (Feb 20, 2021)

Though Jedi and Sith are ideologically extremely different, there isn't a *major* difference in how they fight. A Sith will resort to "darker" tactics to win, but the physical techniques don't vary greatly from the Jedi.

Sai Tok is a lightsaber technique to cut an opponent in half, it's frowned upon by the Jedi. However, it's been used by numerous Jedi(including Obi-Wan). As Skribs mentioned, there are different forms of Lightsaber combat which is important to understand. Juyo has dark side roots, but it encompasses all of the other forms, nothing technique-wise causes it to be used by darksiders. Juyo practitioners must like fighting to be able to use it to its full potential, the psychological dynamic is "dark", not the techniques themselves.

Mace Windu(Samuel Jackson) created Vaapad, a watered down version of Juyo. He created it to be used by Jedi, hence why he watered it down. Many Jedi criticized him for doing so, for Vaapad also requires the practitioner to enjoy fighting. Every practitioner of Vaapad, excluding Mace, fell to the darkside.

Luke Skywalker created a light side version of Force lightning(darkside power) called Electric Judgment. The darkside version was fueled by hatred/rage, but Luke's version was fueled by determined justice. Both powers electrocute your opponent, but the psychology is different.

It's more the mindset/source(hate, justice, passion) of the technique that determines its alignment, not the technical dynamic itself.


----------

